

Ask HN: Review my windows/mac/nix application - DanBlake

This app sits in the tray/dock and records everything you copy (text, images, files) to a local, encrypted sqlite database. It has a built in web server which only listens to local connections, so the interface is actually through the browser.It has starring, Local RSS Feed, Is themeable, Full Search, Can Sync contents to controlc.com and more.
Screenshots:<p>Main view: http://ioj.com/v/qzbp3<p>Alternate Theme, Settings open: http://ioj.com/v/0xret<p>Individual item view: http://ioj.com/v/yui6v<p>If you want to try out the windows beta client, You can grab it here: http://harknesslabs.com/setupcontrolc.exe
======
DanBlake
Screenshots:

Main view: <http://ioj.com/v/qzbp3>

Alternate Theme, Settings open: <http://ioj.com/v/0xret>

Individual item view: <http://ioj.com/v/yui6v>

If you want to try out the windows beta client, You can grab it here:
<http://harknesslabs.com/setupcontrolc.exe>

~~~
bugs
don't put windows/mac/nix if you only have a windows executable

~~~
himmel
right, I would not have clicked the link if I knew it was windows only...

~~~
genieyclo
.exe?

------
est
Can't install in Sandboxie. Some file not found VB.NET error.

Nice app though, But I don't know if 21MB memory usage is worthy for a
collector like that.

Can not collect HTML texts in IE or Chrome

Can not collect richtext in Word or anything else

If copied some Excel data with CJK characters, VB.NET yields a
System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException error.

~~~
DanBlake
It doesnt do any formatting at all. Toyed around with it, but it caused more
issues than solved problems.

------
ryanwaggoner
Did I miss the link to check this out?

~~~
DanBlake
Its in the comments. I updated the first post with more info.

